# I was at a poultry swap this morning, guess what I brought home? ;p



## secuono (Oct 22, 2011)

I always do this, I just can't help myself! First time I bought several chickens, next swap I got two guinea pigs. This time, I got thee cutest little bunny evar! Oh, it was very active, eating and bouncing all over! It's brown and darker brown on the sides and bottom. Ears just starting to flop at the tips! 
I'm calling her/him Bun-buns, hehe. I believe it's a Lop x Netherland dwarf if I heard them correctly. It has half of the chicken hutch, 2ft by 4ft to romp around and I left the little dog crate in there so it can hide in the hay. 
Got em from the same lady I got my Silver Fox pair. 

How cute is this little thing, have you ever seen such an adorable ball of fluff?!


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 22, 2011)

iT LOOKS SO CUTE! How old is it?


----------



## daisychick (Oct 22, 2011)

That is cuteness overload.   WOW!  I love it!


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2011)

Hm, I want to say 8 or so weeks. This one was the runt of the litter, but deff the most joy for life. 
I was also able to finish the guinea pig's new home. 
It's funny how the new bun is smaller than my young guinea piggies! 
You guys think they could have a meet n greet? Deff not a necessity, since rabbits live outdoors and the piggies are inside. Never had a bunny small enough to even sniff a pig.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

Bun-Bun is absolutely adorable!   Admit wholeheartedly, I couldn't have walked away from that cutie.  

Congratulations!  And I definitely think you should have a meet and greet with Bun-Bun and your guineas.  I even think Bun-Bun could be your first indoor rabbit sharing that excellent new digs for your Guinea Pigs.  I've read articles of how well small buns and guinea pigs get along and live very well together.  Holland Lops are on the smaller side.  Ranging no bigger than 4 lbs.  And her being the runt, I don't think she will get much bigger than your Guineas.  

Anyway, just my 2 cents.  

Wishing you lots of luck with Bun-Bun.  Hope you post pics when she's full grown.  Love to see what her coloring will look like when she's older.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cute little baby! A Holland/Netherland cross will stay tiny tiny! I don't blame you for buying this cute little thing! It's hard to pass up cute babies! I have the ability to not purchase an animal but my problem is "starting something new" like it was just chickens then let's only add rabbits then hey a garden and why not bees! I also want Netherland Dwarfs and this made it worse!!!

CYG


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 24, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Hm, I want to say 8 or so weeks. This one was the runt of the litter, but deff the most joy for life.
> I was also able to finish the guinea pig's new home.
> It's funny how the new bun is smaller than my young guinea piggies!
> You guys think they could have a meet n greet? Deff not a necessity, since rabbits live outdoors and the piggies are inside. Never had a bunny small enough to even sniff a pig.
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...87435_100000705527207_932852_1478671268_n.jpg


After BunBun has a suitable quarantine period, then Meet & Greet away! You never know what that ball of fluff was exposed to before you got it. I lost my entire herd of Cal's to an impulse purchase adorable ball of fluff....  Just  a word of caution since I have been there and don't want to go there again....


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 25, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent point.   Making sure your new purchase, whether impulse or planned, is healthy because the health of your herd is your priority.  Quarantine before introducing.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 25, 2011)

Good Morning ... your baby is not a mix.  It's a pure holland lop.  Hollands were my daughters first breed when entering the ARBA arena of show & 4-H.  A young holland with a bad crown and or ear placement will have amazing control of the ears!  Some heads will widen out and the ears will drop, others will continue to have the "airplane" look.  Even a good head/crown will pull their ears up when stressed.  it is the character and fun of the breed.  The color is very nice, tort.  Enjoy your new little Holland Lop ... they are a fun small breed.


----------



## secuono (Oct 30, 2011)

Cool, again, idk what she/he is 100%. They could of said Holland lop, could of confused this one w/other buns breeds. 
She/he is no bigger, so no new pics. 
Gets fresh grass all the time, sleeps in her/his hay, lol.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 1, 2011)

Your little bun is very cute!


----------



## Shadera (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww!  He looks like a little ewok.  Congrats.


----------



## hollymh (Nov 1, 2011)

Awww  I'm picking up a bunny from craigslist this afternoon but it's not all sweet and tiny like that! So cute!


----------



## Chikn Luva (Nov 2, 2011)

Bun-Bun is so ADORABLE! Congrats of the bunny!


----------



## secuono (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute!
We have a Holland x NZ baby that looks just like that one.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

So Cute! Love it!


----------



## secuono (Dec 1, 2011)

She is now almost 2x her original size, but still tiny and so cute n friendly. While finishing my nightly rounds, I noticed her just sitting there watching me. She didn't move at all, just glaring at me. Soon I realized she had eaten every last pellet and was not happy with me allowing her bowl to run dry!


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, if you get tired of your bunny, give me a call, I will take bun bun off your hands!!!!


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh no, she/he is a keeper. Kind of a special needs rabbit so far. She has diarrhea again. Seems to happen every time it rains...


----------



## Chickwit (Dec 5, 2011)

Bun - bun is absolutely the most adorable bunny I have ever seen.


----------

